# Need feedback on new website before i keep going.



## ghache (Sep 27, 2010)

I was tired of my old webpage that i didnt update or maintain for a year since it was not really usefull and adding pictures and maintenance was a pain and i rapidly got tired of it so i gave a try at WIX.

I did in a couple of hours and i was pretty impresss how easy and fast this could be done, its nothing extra ordinary but i think it works really well so far. I plan on keeping it really simple, portfolio browsing simple..


I am not sure on how i am going to sort my portfolio page but id like to have any comment before i go further with this.


Photography by Guillaume

I didnt like the url or page that wix was providing with the free accounts 
so i embeded my wix link on my hosting website so i could used my domain.

Thanks alot!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 27, 2010)

I like it.  The one thing someone told me that is a very good advice is to always put a photo of you on the website.  That way they know who they are dealing with and they feel more comfortable contacting you.  So under about maybe you should put a picture of your self that shows your face clearly.


----------



## ghache (Sep 27, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I like it. The one thing someone told me that is a very good advice is to always put a photo of you on the website. That way they know who they are dealing with and they feel more comfortable contacting you. So under about maybe you should put a picture of your self that shows your face clearly.


 
you are totally right, 

I wanna put a nice formal picture of me but since i dont have one i added the mirror shot. This is going to be my week project. A self portrait :lmao:


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 27, 2010)

I like it, its clean and easy to navigate. You might want to put up another page on what services you offer etc. Or add it in to your contact page.


----------



## ghache (Sep 27, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> I like it, its clean and easy to navigate. You might want to put up another page on what services you offer etc. Or add it in to your contact page.


 

:thumbup:


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Sep 27, 2010)

I like it because it's simple and "clean". I don't like "busy" and too much flash is inconvenient. Yours is good.


----------



## ghache (Sep 27, 2010)

good! i think im on the right track! 

i just need to make my mind of what i am going to do with the portfolio main menu


----------

